# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Soļu motors - paātrinājums - fizikas aprēķini

## marcina

Dots mums noname soļu motors.
Tā sākuma ātrums ir nulle. Tagad paātrinām to līdz X apgriezieniem/s.
Jautājums: kāds paātrinājums var būt katrā laika momentā, lai motors vispār spētu tikt tam līdzi? Kādas formulas pastāv?

----------


## Epis

ir 2 formulas Skaties viņas 4 komentārā topikā "DIY fpga motoru kontrolieris " 
tur arī ir izdiskutēts kā tos ciprus rēķina, jo sākumā var likties ka viss ir baigi vienkārši bet īstanībā tā nemaz nav!

----------


## Vikings

Cik saprotu, cilvēks prasa kā nezināmam soļu motoram uzzināt max paātrinājumu, Epja minētās ir standarta paātrinājuma formulas. Ja tiešām motors ir noname tad diez vai atradīsi universālu formulu, jo paātrinājums un max ātrums ir stipri atkarīgi no motora konstrukcijas, rotora inerces, spoles - magnēta savstarpējo spēku, lielā mērā arī no vadības shēmas. Es to noteiktu eksperimentāli.
1. Pavisam lēnām ceļot motora apgriezienus atrastu max ātrumu pie kura motors griežas un rotors nenoķīlējas. Ātrumu pierakstītu.
2. Atzīmētu uz rotora un statora vienu otrai pretī precīzas atzīmes.
3. Ar brīvi izvēlētu paātrinājumu motoru iegrieztu līdz aptuveni 0,7 no 1. punktā iegūtā ātruma un noietu noteiktu soļu skaitu (piem, 2000 soļi) uz vienu pusi, pēc tam tikpat atpakaļ. Ja soļi nav izlaisti tad 2. punktā veidotajām atzīmēm vajadzētu sakrist. Ja nesakrīt, tātad ir izlaisti soļi, paātrinājums jāsamaizna un jāmēģina vēl. Ja sakrīt, paātrinājumu var palielināt un atrast robežu kur motors atgriežas precīzi vietā un kur jau izlaiž soļus pārāk liela paātrinājuma dēļ.

Tas mans subjektīvais viedoklis.

----------


## a_masiks

*Vikings*
Vēl pareizāk to darīt uz reālā darba galda. Slogots motors izlaidīs soļus pie mazāka paātrinājuma, nekā neslogots.

----------

